# Growing Riccia fluitans



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if there is any special care for growing ricca out of water? I know in an aquarium setting it likes strong light, and CO2, but does it need a strong amount of CO2 when using it as carpet in my terrarium?
Also, how easy do you think it would be to grow the ricca using only a 10g tank filled with water, a strong light and a small cutting of ricca?
If anyone has any ricca they could spare, send me a pm
Thanks, 
Roger


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Growing ricca is alot easier on land than water imo. On land, ricca does not break up as easily and holds well. There isnt any special care needed, just keep it wet and give it some light. It might take some time to get the ricca started but once it establishes it grows like weed.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

in my experience, riccia does much better on land with the light levels we give our vivs. it needs crazy ammounts of light to grow well aquatically however.


----------

